# dwa scorpions



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

are there any of the thick tailed scorpions of the Buthidae family not on the dwa list.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

all buthidae are on the DWA list


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

hope this link helps. The Scorpion Files - Buthidae


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah cheers, ive read quite a bit up on them already im intrested in acquiring 1 , reason i ask i was in a pet shop about 6 months ago asking if they would be able to get me one and they said yeah no problem, i said i dont have a dwa licence and they said its fine. is it possible for somone then to sell me one without proving they sold it to someone with a dwa licence, or are checks not to strict.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the many anomalies of the DWA - there is no requirement on the seller to ensure the buyer has a licence, and no ofence is committed by the seller.
HOWEVER if yuo decide to keep one illegally you run the risk of a large fine, the animal confiscated and potentially a ban from keeping animals.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

ah right thats a bit backwards, so do the persons selling one have to inform you then that its dwa or is that not a legal requirement either.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

The onus is on you - it is illegal to keep any Schedule 1 DWA species without a licence, so it is down to you. Of course, you would hope that a reputable seller/dealer would point out that the animal is DWA and also insist on seeing a copy of your licence, but there are plenty of unscrupulous individuals who won't I am sure.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

ian14 said:


> The onus is on you - it is illegal to keep any Schedule 1 DWA species without a licence, so it is down to you. Of course, you would hope that a reputable seller/dealer would point out that the animal is DWA and also insist on seeing a copy of your licence, but there are plenty of unscrupulous individuals who won't I am sure.


you beat me too it. :lol2:


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

hearing that then id imagine there must be more dwa sp being kept illegaly than i thought, does this apply to any dwa then.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

buddah said:


> hearing that then id imagine there must be more dwa sp being kept illegaly than i thought, does this apply to any dwa then.


Almost certainly. There are plenty of ways of bringing them in from Europe too. This is the entire reason why there is a review at the moment into the process of administering the DWAA, including enforcement and licencing.


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

have a read of this, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/434547-illegally-kept-dwas.html


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

rogersspider2007 said:


> have a read of this, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/434547-illegally-kept-dwas.html


 
quite intresting, after reading that though i think id be more likely to look in to buying a Buthidae now though without the licence, which i know il probably get hit with some abuse for saying that.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

about 10 years ago i ended up with about 10 or so buthid scorpions taken from a guy who had kept them illegally he got 6 months suspended and 7500 quid fine and band for 10 years from keeping animals.
Is it worth it??????


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

leecb0 said:


> about 10 years ago i ended up with about 10 or so buthid scorpions taken from a guy who had kept them illegally he got 6 months suspended and 7500 quid fine and band for 10 years from keeping animals.
> Is it worth it??????


Christ the judge made a example out of him


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

TBH he had been done before a few years previously for similar offenses


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like they guy didt get the hint the first time around


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> TBH he had been done before a few years previously for similar offenses


even so thats a hell of a sentence, I have heard of people getting caught more than once and getting a slap on the wrist then applying for their license legally.

I was under the impression that at the moment it was an imprisonable offence, so I didnt think they could hand out a suspended sentence either?


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

well we all know what the justice system in the UK is like crap to say the least


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

remember this was 10 years or more ago and i am only able to say what i was told by the RSPCA officer who gave me the scorpions all i know he was in birmingham had been banned for keeping DWA and i think cities offences. Th scorpions ended up in a zoo anyway


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Well its was nice to know they whent to a valid DWA holder and then found a new home in a zoo


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

SiUK said:


> even so thats a hell of a sentence, I have heard of people getting caught more than once and getting a slap on the wrist then applying for their license legally.
> 
> I was under the impression that at the moment it was an imprisonable offence, so I didnt think they could hand out a suspended sentence either?


A suspended sentance is a prison sentance, the idea behind it is that where probation have produced a pre sentance report which suggests that imprisonment is not the right punishment, but the offence is considered so serious that custody must be considered, the sentance is suspended for a set period. If the offender commits a further offence during that period, the suspension is lifted and off they go to prison.


----------

